

IT Salary: National Averages for 45 IT Jobs - bconway
http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/career/article.php/3914646/IT-Salary-National-Averages-for-45-IT-Jobs.htm

======
kls
I always wonder where they get the data for these numbers. Out of the
developers that I know still working 9-5's they are all making well above
those numbers.

I have some fresh out of collage HTML, CSS, light Javascript guys that command
better numbers than most of the quoted and I am in Florida (silicon swamp). We
are not the mid-west, but we are definitely not NY or the Vally. In both those
markets 6 figures starts the salary negotiation process and is realistically
attainable in the Florida market with 5-10 years experience.

When I see numbers so out of skew, I suspect an agenda. With the market
steaming again, it makes them that much more suspect.

